
Black Hole Information Paradox - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hole_information_paradox
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

"Problem of time"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22787020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22787020)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problem_of_time](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problem_of_time)

